# DLNA not working through Wireless [SOLVED]



## DiogoCDS19 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello,

Yesterday I switched from my ISP router to an Asus RT-AC1200G+. Overall im happy, the wifi speeds are awesome and everything goes smoothly.

Although there is one important thing that I cannot manage to use:
I'm not able to play videos from my computer in my Samsung TV that is connected through wifi.

The TV doesn't show up in my "network" on my computer, I was able to do this with my previous router.
I should be able to select my media player server on my TV but it doesn't show up.
The TV is connected to the internet and is on the same network as my computer.

If I connect the TV through cable to my router it works perfectly like it was supposed to work with wifi.

 Yesterday I spent like 3 hours trying to find out what could be disabled or enabled to make the wifi "stream" work.

 Any ideais what might be ?


Thanks


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 5, 2017)

Your router may be set to AC 5GHz wifi only?
And your (2.4GHz) wifi TV may not support it?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 5, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Your router may be set to AC wifi only?
> And your TV may not support it?


this is the probable answer
was your previous Wi Fi Router B/G/N   as is the TV ?=( it will work)
Now your running an AC wi fi and i doubt your TV is AC Capable
you might have to Check your Wi Fi Router Settings to see if B/G/N is enabled ( if not =  enable)  and also Cross Check which protocols the TV use's


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm not saying this is the case but it's possible that, internally, the ASIC switch is bridged via the processor to the wifi radio instead of being wired into the switch.  What this means is that network discovery packets aren't getting repeated through the processor so the two networks are effectively oblivious of each other.  If this is the case, there is no way to fix that without replacing the router.

More likely, the wifi your TV is connected to may be a guest SSID which means WAN access only.  Change it to a standard SSID that has LAN access.

Is the router showing the TV as having an IP address in the DHCP table?  Does it appear in the wireless devices table?


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Sep 5, 2017)

The router is working with the 2 bands, 2.4GHz and 5GHz.
The TV is AC compatible (its a Samsung 40KU4600), I can connect it to the router on the 5GHz and youtube works, like any other online app.
I also tried on N and is the same, it won't detect my PC.
My previous router was N and worked normally, I could detect the media player server (my computer) over wifi
This is driving me crazy.
Today when I get home I will try using my old router again just to make sure it wasn't a firmware update on the TV that somehow disabled the DLNA over wifi.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 5, 2017)

I assume the TV lets you view the IP settings it is assigned, make sure the DNS server is the router's IP address, not the public DNS servers from your ISP.

Also, make sure AP Isolation isn't turned on.



DiogoCDS19 said:


> The TV is connected to the internet





P4-630 said:


> Your router may be set to AC 5GHz wifi only?
> And your (2.4GHz) wifi TV may not support it?



The internet wouldn't work on the TV if this was the case.


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Sep 5, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not saying this is the case but it's possible that, internally, the ASIC switch is bridged via the processor to the wifi radio instead of being wired into the switch.  What this means is that network discovery packets aren't getting repeated through the processor so the two networks are effectively oblivious of each other.  If this is the case, there is no way to fix that without replacing the router.
> 
> More likely, the wifi your TV is connected to may be a guest SSID which means WAN access only.  Change it to a standard SSID that has LAN access.
> 
> Is the router showing the TV as having an IP address in the DHCP table?  Does it appear in the wireless devices table?



I think I've explored all the router options and features.
I'm sure I'm using a standard SSID.
I tired using DHCP, static ip in the same range and nothing works.

I don't know if this is important but, on my network (computer) I can see all my wifi devices connected to the same wifi SSID (5GHz) that the TV is using.



newtekie1 said:


> I assume the TV lets you view the IP settings it is assigned, make sure the DNS server is the router's IP address, not the public DNS servers from your ISP.
> 
> Also, make sure AP Isolation isn't turned on.
> 
> ...




Well, now that you talk about it... I have google's DNS set on my computer, not sure if it is set on my TV as well.
But the DNS on the TV must be the routers address?

As for AP isolation, I don't remember what was it set to.

I didn't change much on the router, except the passwords and the WIFI SSID's

I will have to check it when I get home.

Asus got this dummy router thing.
http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_ui/en/index.html (Obs: The settings there aren't my settings)
Its basically the routers page and it lets you change all the stuff like its actually your routers page.
I've anyone could find some settings that I might need to change would be great.


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Sep 5, 2017)

Have some bad news...
It looks like that the wifi network and cable network are not the same, even though they are from the same router obviously. I'm confused.
For the sake of trying, I tried using my computer wifi instead and the TV detects my computer.

Have no idea what this could be, there is no feature related to this on the router or at least I can't find one.

Couldn't find anything related on google.

Any ideas?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2017)

If there's no solution then you've ran into the situation I described:


FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not saying this is the case but it's possible that, internally, the ASIC switch is bridged via the processor to the wifi radio instead of being wired into the switch.  What this means is that network discovery packets aren't getting repeated through the processor so the two networks are effectively oblivious of each other.  If this is the case, there is no way to fix that without replacing the router.


I'd contact Asus support.  There might be an option somewhere to fix it.  If they send you in circles then assume the above to be true.

In my case, I ended up refunding my router, getting a smaller router, and a 16-port managed switch.  Everything plugged into the switch can now see everything else plugged into it.



But also...triple check that there's something (like guest network) that's causing the wifi to be separate.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 6, 2017)

iirc there is an app that is used in unison with samsung tv's and media streaming to make the process easier for some people. A friend of mine had a samsung smart tv, and he was having difficulty getting it to stream, i recommended that he try the app, and it worked.....iirc it installs on the TV itself, but i could be wrong. i didnt help him in person, but he did say it resolved his problem. likely not any help, but it sounds just like what his was doing... God Luck


----------



## Kursah (Sep 6, 2017)

DiogoCDS19 said:


> Have some bad news...
> It looks like that the wifi network and cable network are not the same, even though they are from the same router obviously. I'm confused.
> For the sake of trying, I tried using my computer wifi instead and the TV detects my computer.
> 
> ...



Different networks from the same router are easy to setup in most cases, and should be easy to avoid too...sorry to hear you're having headaches with it!

On this page: http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_ui/en/Advanced_WAdvanced_Content.html

I have 2 Asus routers that I have no issues setting up WiFi on the LAN...you set that up here: http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_ui/en/Advanced_Wireless_Content.html

Set your SSID, password, WPA2-Personal at this location, you should have a wireless network that connects to the same LAN subnet that your physical Ethernet connections do.

Your TV will see your PC if both are on WiFi then can you take a screenshot of your Wireless page and your LAN page?

Would you be willing to tell us what IP addresses you're getting on Ethernet and Wireless? We wont' be able to hack your system with that info BTW.

If your router is like this one (both of mine were), then your default is 192.168.1.0 for the physical LAN, and should be for the standard Wireless, with the router being 192.168.1.1 as shown here: http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_ui/en/Advanced_LAN_Content.html

I don't see any mention of firmware upgrades or resets on the router, but it might not hurt to start on a clean slate.


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Sep 6, 2017)

Didn't sleep much last night, but was worth it.
Finally found what was the problem: a messed up firmware.

I had the latest firmware for my model. It looks like AP isolation was always enabled, no matter if it was set to enable or disable, tried going back some versions and finally found one where AP isn't bugged.

As soon as the firmware ended flashing I could see my computer showing up on TV (being the computer on LAN and the TV on Wireless).

Thank you all who helped with this big headache


----------

